# OL2s on Grizz 700.



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be ordering some 29.5 OL2s hopefully by the end of the week. Question is should I do skinny/wide or all skinnies? I will be ordering a white spring too. Those with skinnies, do you like it and those with s/w, how does the 700 pull 'em?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If it were me I'd send the primary off to someone like Airdam for stage 1 & 2 mods. - On the cheap you can add a primary shim to help gear it down some, but the all-around performance is better with the machine work. 


They are a big tire & will deffinitely take some peppiness out of the bike, but with the right clutching it will be a stout ride for sure.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I already have a 2mm shim and a white spring is in the mail. Eventually I will get the machine work done.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i rode with a guy that had 28" black mamba's. his 700 with some spring changes pulled them without a sweat!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

if you got a heavy thumb go ahead order you some axles lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

X2 on the axel. I have a friend with them on his 700. Snorkeled and with the clutch machined it lags in high. Trail and mud ridding he has to stay in low. You'll loose a significant amount of power. If you cruise low speeds then it won't make that much difference.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, I'm assuming you mostly mud ride since your buying outlaws. Go skinny wide, you won't be disappointed.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

